# Echo with bubble study



## msrainbird (Mar 14, 2014)

My provider does regular echo's 93306 and we now do bubble studies as well.  I understand it's still the 93306 for the echo and 96374 for the IV push as well as the supplies...Has anyone else billed for the particular procedure and if so, are you being reimbursed for the IV push?  I am being told that it should all be included in the 93306


----------

